# Coming very soon Akios SCORA 80



## Tommy

•Two Aluminium Spools Included


• High Strength Composite body/rotor
• 8+1 Stainless Steel Shielded Bearings
• Instant Anti-reverse Bearing
• Line Capacity Shallow Spool 190m/0.40mm - 210yds/17lb
• Line Capacity Shallow Spool 290m/0.32mm - 320yds/12lb
• Long Cast Angled Spool Lip
• Dual Strength Stainless Steel Main Shaft
• Worm Drive for perfect Line Lay
• Titanium Coated Line Roller 
• Anti Line Drop System
• Handle Lock 
• Gear Ratio - 4.6:1


----------



## Espresso

Do you happen to know the price and weight? What size Shimano is it comparable to? Is this more of a distance casting reel or can it be used for fishing?


----------



## Tommy

Weight 22 oz. Drag 22 lbs.

Definately a fishing reel.

From Akios.....

Akios SCORA 80 is a quality built fixed spool casting reel for the beach/shore anglers or for the carp angler looking for distance.Long Cast spool,perfect line lay and powerful drag make the SCORA 80 an exceptional allround casting reel !
Quality is Priority

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1

Yep what he said. Saw it the other day, it is a nice reel. A bigger reel than the 90 & 100. I haven't thrown it because I only use trout size spinners but it is definitely a quality distance & big fish reel.


----------



## Tommy

Retail price wil be 189.99

Tommy


----------



## gman1253

do you know the retrieve rate? Inches per turn?

Thanks -


----------



## Tommy

37" per turn.

Tommy



gman1253 said:


> do you know the retrieve rate? Inches per turn?
> 
> Thanks -


----------



## Jersey Hunter

Any word on when these reels are going to be available?


----------



## Tommy

I just received the word that they have shipped from the UK!!

Should be in stock early next week.

Tommy


----------



## Jersey Hunter

Thanks Tommy I will keep an eye out.


----------



## RocknReds

Jersey Hunter said:


> Thanks Tommy I will keep an eye out.


Got my two in the mail on saturday and they are really sweet. Get with Tommy to get one or two right now.


----------



## Tommy

IN STOCK NOW!!!

Tommy


----------



## andrew k

Seen one the other day at the Rod Father up in hampton, feels pretty good/looks pretty good.


----------



## jmadre

My wife and I recently tested out the Scora 80 over a 10-day period while fishing at Hatteras. She used it to throw 8nbait while Drum fishing the Inlet at night.

Unfortunately, she didn't get a chance to fight a fish on it. It was however a much better match for her 12' 4-7 oz. Emcast than our Baitrunner 6500B. It's also about 9 ounces lighter than the BT6500, which made a big difference when holding the rod for 4-6 hours at a stretch. Casting distance was noticeably farther, although I won't pretend to give an accurate yardage increase. Both reels were cast using a Breakaway Cannon.

I swapped spools and threw 4 oz. and a bottom rig for sea mullet/pompano. I was able to deliver baits about the same distance as I could with 3 oz. and my Cast Pro Series 11' 2-5 oz./Akios 656 CSM combo. In other words, it threw well.

I like the fact the handle locks when the bail is open, however you can still rotate the bail with some resistance. This is helpful when you're trying to rig the Cannon and need to get the bail out of the way. The drag, while never used to fight a fish, felt very smooth when pulled by hand. The reel operated without a single hiccup for the whole time we used it.


----------



## ecks

Are these reels available? If so where do I order? Thanks.


----------



## Tommy

Yes they are available now. My web guy is working on getting them up in the store now. In the meantime I can accept a cc order over the phone and ship the next day.

Tommy


----------



## ecks

Tommy,
Is there a number I can call you and discuss further ?


----------



## AbuMike

ecks said:


> Tommy,
> Is there a number I can call you and discuss further ?


If you will click the ad at the top of page it will give you the number...


----------



## Tommy

910-540-1668


----------

